# Are there any programmers out there?



## matt01 (Jun 11, 2004)

I have decided to try my hand at programming. After seeking some advice, I settled on Python-with only one problem. Which is the best text editor to use? There are so many to choose from. 
If there are any programmers, do you have a favorite?


----------



## Saiph (Jun 11, 2004)

If you program in Python, be sure to get Bruce Ekel's book &quot;Thinking In Python&quot;.

I believe it is free on his site.

He recommends a few IDE programs to use as well.


----------



## matt01 (Jun 11, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## Saiph (Jun 11, 2004)

http://www.mindview.net/


----------



## Bryan (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm curious why you choose Python?

I've just finished a 2 year course in computer programming and analyst in which we learned, Java, VB, COBOL, Powerbuilder and C++ (as well as the needed SQL, HTML, XML, Javascript and stuff aalong those lines you need) but we never touched Python. I'm curious what it has that attracted you to it.

Bryan
The Zombie


----------



## matt01 (Jun 11, 2004)

I don't have a great reason for choosing Python. I have heard good things about it; it is supposed to be good for beginners and most importantly, it is free.

Who knows? Maybe it will be lousy. If that is the case, I will try something else.


----------



## a (Jun 11, 2004)

[quote:ecf63ea42f][i:ecf63ea42f]Originally posted by matthew[/i:ecf63ea42f]
I don't have a great reason for choosing Python. I have heard good things about it; it is supposed to be good for beginners and most importantly, it is free.

Who knows? Maybe it will be lousy. If that is the case, I will try something else. [/quote:ecf63ea42f]


i have usually heard of Python in the linux arena... is this the environment you usually work in? linux or unix? as far as editors go, most people in unix/linux use VI or VIm or Emacs... 


if i could suggest my personal preference of programming languages - Java or c++

Java is free from Sun Microsystems - http://java.sun.com
you can download a free developement environment as well (IDE) called Netbeans... though it is a bit of a memory hog, it has the Java API built right into the editor - very helpful... java is very portable, but a little slower in execution that c++... SUN also have very good tutorials available on their website...

C++ is free too, through GNU and gcc... c++ is a faster implementation when executing, but a little less portable than java...


anyway, that's just my :wr50:



i wish you good favor in your new journey into programming...

let us know how it goes!


----------

